# D20 Modern/Urban Arcana Pbp -Recruiting-



## Jade Solstar (Aug 3, 2003)

I am looking for players in my D20 Modern/Urban Arcana PbP game.  More information is available under "Talk The Talk" the thread name is (-Recruiting-D20 Modern/Urban Arcana).
So if your interested check it out and let me know.
dave


----------



## zera rin (Oct 11, 2006)

are you still looking for players?


----------

